# Media Server drain - advice?



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Just clean flashed Rasbean Jelly 4.1.2 with Trinity's latest alpha67. Getting some pretty bad MediaServer battery drain and wake locks.









Any idea what may be causing this? I have music set to show offline music only, and sync is fully disabled as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I had this problem on 4.1.1 and 4.0.x. What I found was that a game with no way to exit it was causing the problem. If I killed the app, or closed it with the built in app switcher, it was fine, but if I left it in the app switcher, it caused a wake lock and massive battery drain for media server. I'd look at any games or apps with audio that are left open, odds are one of them is doing something similar.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

imnuts said:


> I had this problem on 4.1.1 and 4.0.x. What I found was that a game with no way to exit it was causing the problem. If I killed the app, or closed it with the built in app switcher, it was fine, but if I left it in the app switcher, it caused a wake lock and massive battery drain for media server. I'd look at any games or apps with audio that are left open, odds are one of them is doing something similar.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I'll look into this. I just recently purchased Prince of Persia and Quell Reflect. I'll force close them and see if that fixes it.

Edit: Thank you, by the way.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

Media server draining is not a problem it's reality. Touch sounds or playing Pandora will run up media server every time. Lots of sound stuff makes it tick. It's normal. I use lot of Pandora and I see 4 hours of media server and 2 hours screen times.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

WorldPeaceAndStuff said:


> Media server draining is not a problem it's reality. Touch sounds or playing Pandora will run up media server every time. Lots of sound stuff makes it tick. It's normal. I use lot of Pandora and I see 4 hours of media server and 2 hours screen times.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Lol. Media Server reads/writes files to your local SD card / internal memory. Most people have high usage due to audio players constantly scanning their sdcards for new music. Turn this feature off as most have it turned on by default. If you're getting high usage from streaming its because your phone is caching the file locally while playing it... that would inevitable while streaming. If you're still getting high usage you could have a corrupted file on your internal memory and android is constantly trying to figure out what it is. Other than that its a rogue app.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

It happens every boot and sometimes randomly during the day. Just go to running apps and hit stop. Problem solved.


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

I had this problem. I believe it was from some corrupt data caused by ClockworkMod. Anytime I accessed my sdcard I would have this problem. Formatted the sdcard and this was fixed.


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Fixed the issue. It was indeed a corrupt MP3 download and some random file extensions I had never seen before in my Music folder. I also thought it may have been my SD memory being scanned continuously due to an anomaly. Thanks for the tips. Getting almost no wakelocks from MediaServer after two full charges now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Lyxdeslic said:


> Fixed the issue. It was indeed a corrupt MP3 download and some random file extensions I had never seen before in my Music folder. I also thought it may have been my SD memory being scanned continuously due to an anomaly. Thanks for the tips. Getting almost no wakelocks from MediaServer after two full charges now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


NP. Glad it got worked out.


----------

